# Lands' End's New Made-in-USA "Durable Goods" Line



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got the Lands' End catalog featuring their new made in USA products. They're calling the line "Durable Goods." They've posted a video on YouTube about it:






I'm curious to hear what people think. I'd be more excited for a US-made Hyde Park instead of sweat pants and shorts (which I can't imagine will sell). I may pick up the sweatshirt in heather gray, though.

https://www.landsend.com/ix/index.html?search=made+in+usa+durable+goods


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

That's it? T-shirts and sweats? A $30 t-shirt?!?

The Wife said it best, "Pathetic."


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Umm, yeah, I'm going to stick with King Louie for all my sweatshirt needs.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Who came up with this? fire them, lands end, just fire them.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess this is exhibit A of the problem that vendors have doing Made-In-USA. We say we want the stuff, but when it's offered, we complain about the prices.

Full disclosure: I fit in this category too, I'm not just calling out others. I too want Made-In-USA, but I won't be buying anything from the new LE book - too expensive.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

When I saw the cover of the catalog I was interested to see them tout the Made in USA items. I thought it was going to be a whole line of clothes. Disappointed it was only sweats and T's. Some would think thats all that can be made in America. It was a nice swing, but swing and a miss, in my opinion. Plenty of good shirts and pants manufacturers they could have tapped...
Tom


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't get all the complaints here, people. The prices are not in the stratosphere for Made in USA stuff. Companies like Kellsport only charge a few dollars less per item and they don't have the marketing and overhead expenses to cover, nor do they ever have 40% off sales. Besides, LE isn't competing against King Louie or any other promotional sportswear company. Sixty dollars won't even get you an imported crewneck sweatshirt at J.Crew.

Aside from that, I think that LE has some great stuff in this season's lineup. Did anyone notice that the bumblebee emblematic tie is Made in USA? Or that all the silk knit ties are now woven in Italy and handsewn in the USA? How about 100% cotton (most other offerings in that price range are a blend) poplin, pincord and seersucker separates with 3-patch pocket jackets? Long sleeve madras shirts? Fox River Mill socks? Pendleton blankets?

It seems like LE can't catch a break on this forum. Everyone complains about poor/spotty quality as a result of all the different offshore suppliers, and when they make a move to introduce domestically produced items everyone complains about the price.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not so much the prices I have an issue with. It's that the folks who wear sweats on a day to day basis aren't likely going to be part of the same subset that values "Made in USA" goods. 
A puzzling endeavor for Lands End.



hardline_42 said:


> I don't get all the complaints here, people. The prices are not in the stratosphere for Made in USA stuff. Companies like Kellsport only charge a few dollars less per item and they don't have the marketing and overhead expenses to cover, nor do they ever have 40% off sales. Besides, LE isn't competing against King Louie or any other promotional sportswear company. Sixty dollars won't even get you an imported crewneck sweatshirt at J.Crew.
> 
> Aside from that, I think that LE has some great stuff in this season's lineup. Did anyone notice that the bumblebee emblematic tie is Made in USA? Or that all the silk knit ties are now woven in Italy and handsewn in the USA? How about 100% cotton (most other offerings in that price range are a blend) poplin, pincord and seersucker separates with 3-patch pocket jackets? Long sleeve madras shirts? Fox River Mill socks? Pendleton blankets?
> 
> It seems like LE can't catch a break on this forum. Everyone complains about poor/spotty quality as a result of all the different offshore suppliers, and when they make a move to introduce domestically produced items everyone complains about the price.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> It's not so much the prices I have an issue with. It's that the folks who wear sweats on a day to day basis aren't likely going to be part of the same subset that values "Made in USA" goods.
> A puzzling endeavor for Lands End.


I disagree on this point. As a large majority of the "hipster" microcosm will go gaga over this type of thing, except that these people don't normally shop at Lands End. Given the normal group of Lands End customers, I find it hard to believe that consumer group will pay $60 for a plain sweatshirt when Lands End sells a very similar sweat for $40. Also, I don't know many people who use sweatshirts for "Activewear" anymore.

If they are going to go to the effort of going Made in USA, why not make a cotton sweater?

(Aside: I don't mean to imply that hipsters wear lots of sweats or sweat suits, but I see more younger people in sweatshirts and skinny jeans, prescribing to the hipster trend, than people in full sweatsuits these days)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> It's not so much the prices I have an issue with. It's that the folks who wear sweats on a day to day basis aren't likely going to be part of the same subset that values "Made in USA" goods.
> A puzzling endeavor for Lands End.


That certainly makes sense, but I refer back to my J. Crew example. Obviously, somebody is buying these in enough quantities at $62.50 to make them a profit. And I've seen previous examples from J. Crew where similar sweatshirts with "limited edition" bleach stains and worn spots sell for much more. I mean, shoot, look at this sweatshirt. Ninety-eight dollars for an imported cotton sweatshirt and they sold out of them. I don't think that "day-to-day" sweats wearers are buying these things, but whoever is (and apparently there's a lot of them) now has a made in USA option for less money than the imported version.

That being said, these Durable Goods sweatshirts seem like more of a LE Canvas offering than mainline LE.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Is it bad that I was tempted by the LE sweatshirt?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Just when I was looking for some Sweat Shorts!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

A valiant effort. Would have been a more successful one had they made oxford shirts, khakis, sweaters, polos, etc.

I agree that the kind of person interested in paying a premium for Made in USA is not wearing sweatshirts and t-shirts all day.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

nolan50410 said:


> Would have been a more successful one had they made oxford shirts, khakis, sweaters, polos, etc.


Exactly. It's not the prices, it's what they are offering at that price point.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

sbdivemaster said:


> Exactly. It's not the prices, it's what they are offering at that price point.


They could have very easily gone with made in the USA shoes and I would have been interested.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> They could have very easily gone with made in the USA shoes and I would have been interested.


Seriously?

Lands' End makes quite a few products in the USA (a website search shows 61 items). This is the first time they're trying to advertise the fact.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I may buy it when it goes on sale. I just mean it's an awfully silly first thing for them to really *push* as Made in the USA.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I don't get all the complaints here, people. The prices are not in the stratosphere for Made in USA stuff. Companies like Kellsport only charge a few dollars less per item and they don't have the marketing and overhead expenses to cover, nor do they ever have 40% off sales. Besides, LE isn't competing against King Louie or any other promotional sportswear company. Sixty dollars won't even get you an imported crewneck sweatshirt at J.Crew.
> 
> Aside from that, I think that LE has some great stuff in this season's lineup. Did anyone notice that the bumblebee emblematic tie is Made in USA? Or that all the silk knit ties are now woven in Italy and handsewn in the USA? How about 100% cotton (most other offerings in that price range are a blend) poplin, pincord and seersucker separates with 3-patch pocket jackets? Long sleeve madras shirts? Fox River Mill socks? Pendleton blankets?
> 
> It seems like LE can't catch a break on this forum. Everyone complains about poor/spotty quality as a result of all the different offshore suppliers, and when they make a move to introduce domestically produced items everyone complains about the price.


I noticed a Chipp-esque red bicycle tie in the canvas collection...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I may buy it when it goes on sale. I just mean it's an awfully silly first thing for them to really *push* as Made in the USA.


From my perspective (and most in this forum, I would think), yes, sweats is a silly thing to use to kick off your path back to domestic manufacturing. Judging by what other popular clothing brands have for sale, maybe not. I think sweats are probably in that sweet spot where they can still be produced and sold for a comparable price to competitor's imported offerings and still make a profit. But as I mentioned before, it would've been better as an addition to their Canvas line.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Lands' End makes quite a few products in the USA (a website search shows 61 items). This is the first time they're trying to advertise the fact.


Then why not add all of those offerings to the "Durable Goods" line? Pricey t-shirts and sweats probably aren't the best opening salvo...

*EDIT:* Apologies. The latest hookem and hardline posts were made while writing this.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I get your point, hardline, but I would think the goal here is to generate repeat business and repeat interest in the Made in the USA "durable goods" line. I'm just not sure that sweats and tshirts do that, but I could be proven wrong. My first thought is simply that a release of a made in USA Hyde Park would 1) bring a lot of people back to Lands End and 2) generate more interest to continue checking for new items. Maybe my issue is looking at it too much from the perspective of ye ol' trad forum.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I get your point, hardline, but I would think the goal here is to generate repeat business and repeat interest in the Made in the USA "durable goods" line. I'm just not sure that sweats and tshirts do that, but I could be proven wrong. My first thought is simply that a release of a made in USA Hyde Park would 1) bring a lot of people back to Lands End and 2) generate more interest to continue checking for new items. Maybe my issue is looking at it too much from the perspective of ye ol' trad forum.


I'm not 100% sure what drove the choice of the sweats as the Durable Goods opener myself. I think a US-made Hyde Park would be awesome. But being trad-forumites, we tend to forget that the average LE shopper probably isn't looking for a must-iron OCBD, let alone one that costs more because it's US-made. I'm not in touch enough with current fashions to know if sweatshirts are the ticket (my gut tells me no) but it's certainly a strange play for LE, being that a button-front shirt or polo and khakis is more of the traditional LE look and makes more sense as a place to start. I'm assuming that someone at LE did their due diligence.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Lands' End makes quite a few products in the USA (a website search shows 61 items). This is the first time they're trying to advertise the fact.


I was talking more about Rancourt style Mocs. Fair point though.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have to say it is a nice-looking sweatshirt, and during a 40-percent-off sale, I'd be mildly tempted, though given my modest sweatshirt needs, I'm afraid I already have a life-time supply. It was nice to see the Fox River Mill socks, though.

But I have to say that with every LE catalog -- I think I've seen three new ones arrive in the last week -- I'm left depressed by the cover-to-cover line up of no-iron shirts and chinos and imported sweaters and boat shoes and such. LE used to be a reliable purveyor of solid value-for-money clothing. I'm not sure the new USA-made stuff is enough to change that.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

BTW, for anyone who's interested in the sweatshirts, Customer Service says they're 10.32oz. cotton fabric. Solids are 100% cotton. Heathered is 90/10 cotton/poly. Not exactly a substantial sweatshirt. Maybe something I'd wear in the spring or to the beach at night over an OCBD, but not late fall or winter.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice "Made in America" sweatshirt. I think I'll wait until it's priced like it was "Made in China."


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I like the sweatshirts a lot and will probably buy at least two. Will probably wait for a 40% off code, but would also bite at 25%.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm assuming that someone at LE did their due diligence.


Sadly, I think that is highly likely - resulting in the offering we see. Any of the "traditional LE look" items you mention would make a much better introduction to the USA-made line, and would bring back many old customers. However, as an example, LE must know about the dissatisfaction with the current HP (complaints abound on the reviews), yet continue to offer the off-shored variety. It just seems that offering sweats as the opener for a new line that has the potential to draw in many customers, old and new, from various segments of the market is not putting their best foot forward.

10 oz. cotton? For $60? As you mentioned earlier, go over to and get an 18 oz. for $45.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> go over to and get an 18 oz. for $45.


I will, but boy their web site needs some help.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't speak for all of their customers, but I'm not trying to maximize my [cotton] weight to dollar ratio for an American-made sweatshirt.

I like it because it's well-designed; it has a classic style with a little bit of visual interest but no oversized or obnoxious logos anywhere on the product. The Kellsport sweatshirts aren't a substitute product for me (the JC sweatshirt from post #10 probably is). Sweatshirt over OCBD is a go-to combination for me.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

my19 said:


> I have to say it is a nice-looking sweatshirt, and during a 40-percent-off sale, I'd be mildly tempted, though given my modest sweatshirt needs, I'm afraid I already have a life-time supply.


Same here. And as much as I try to "buy American", for what I wear sweatshirts for, the $10 Wal-Mart ones are basically disposable.

And who writes the copy for their product descriptions? Elaine Benes? In the description of the AE Yumas, they are listed as "work boots". I just picked up a pair from AE, and I like them, but I can assure you, the Yumas would last about an hour doing any real work in them.

LE just makes it too easy to bash them. At least my nephew seems to get good use from the clothes in their "School Uniform" line.

Andy B.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

frosejr said:


> I will, but boy their web site needs some help.


Yes indeed. :biggrin:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

nerdykarim said:


> I can't speak for all of their customers, but I'm not trying to maximize my [cotton] weight to dollar ratio for an American-made sweatshirt.
> 
> I like it because it's well-designed; it has a classic style with a little bit of visual interest but no oversized or obnoxious logos anywhere on the product. The Kellsport sweatshirts aren't a substitute product for me (the JC sweatshirt from post #10 probably is). Sweatshirt over OCBD is a go-to combination for me.


Nerdykarim, if you don't mind my using you as an example, I think you help make my point. Most members on the trad forum probably don't see a sweatshirt as an appropriate combination for anything more formal than raking leaves, playing football, or trying out for the track team at Rydell high. Therefore, in our minds, for a sweatshirt to be useful, it needs to be heavy and roomy with a high cotton content, preferably made in USA. The Kellsport fills that role gloriously. It's warm, sturdy, heavy and fits like a giant, cotton amoeba.

The LE sweatshirt isn't trying to compete with that. It's aimed at people who would wear a sweatshirt as streetwear. Hence, it's lighter weight and focus on the visual interest you point out. If you look at it that way, the LE seems like the only game in town for a fashionable, Made in USA sweatshirt at that pricepoint, in which case, maybe it was a good idea?


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Nerdykarim, if you don't mind my using you as an example, I think you help make my point. Most members on the trad forum probably don't see a sweatshirt as an appropriate combination for anything more formal than raking leaves, playing football, or trying out for the track team at Rydell high. Therefore, in our minds, for a sweatshirt to be useful, it needs to be heavy and roomy with a high cotton content, preferably made in USA. The Kellsport fills that role gloriously. It's warm, sturdy, heavy and fits like a giant, cotton amoeba.
> 
> The LE sweatshirt isn't trying to compete with that. It's aimed at people who would wear a sweatshirt as streetwear. Hence, it's lighter weight and focus on the visual interest you point out. If you look at it that way, the LE seems like the only game in town for a fashionable, Made in USA sweatshirt at that pricepoint, in which case, maybe it was a good idea?


Very well said, I concur! :icon_smile:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that I'm not a trad purist (or that I have quite a few non-trad guilty pleasures), but when raking the leaves on a cool fall evening or playing football after thanksgiving dinner, I think a nice heather gray sweatshirt looks really great with a pair of broken-in khakis, a frayed blue OCBD, and some Purcells or blucher mocs.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's all the stuff made in the USA by LE. This doesn't include the Canadian-made belts (of which I will definitely purchase for $60 rather than a sweatshirt) or Italian-made knit ties. I too agree that they should have a line of OCBDs and khakis made in the USA. Brooks Brothers and Ratio Clothing can sell USA-made shirts for $80-90, and I don't mind paying that much. I'm glad LE is at least shifting back _some_ goods production to countries we can rely on for fair quality and labour conditions.

"Imported" being on every clothier's website is especially hilarious when you can see the origin tag right in the photo! God forbid a Madras shirt is made in India. :icon_scratch:


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The LE sweatshirt isn't trying to compete with that. It's aimed at people who would wear a sweatshirt as streetwear. Hence, it's lighter weight and focus on the visual interest you point out. If you look at it that way, the LE seems like the only game in town for a fashionable, Made in USA sweatshirt at that pricepoint, in which case, maybe it was a good idea?


Which was my point with the hipster comment and you still have the caveat that those type of consumers aren't really in LE demographic(IMO).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe the weight is targeting me specifically. Living in the land of 40 degree "freezing" days


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Jovan said:


> "Imported" being on every clothier's website is especially hilarious when you can see the origin tag right in the photo! God forbid a Madras shirt is made in India. :icon_scratch:


Speaking from previous professional experience, this is probably due to the back-end programming and for the webmaster's convenience. As they enter new product in the data base, there's probably a check box for "Imported" goods, so that the programmer doesn't have to scroll through a long list of countries. It's more about speed and convenience than trying to hide anything from the consumer.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

nerdykarim said:


> I think it's fair to say that I'm not a trad purist (or that I have quite a few non-trad guilty pleasures), but when raking the leaves on a cool fall evening or playing football after thanksgiving dinner, I think a nice heather gray sweatshirt looks really great with a pair of broken-in khakis, a frayed blue OCBD, and some Purcells or blucher mocs.


I wear that same uniform on the weekends in the fall and winter, but it's definitely a casual, lounging outfit and not a go-to combination. For that purpose, my priorities are comfort and warmth, which is why a light, slim sweatshirt wouldn't fit the bill. But as hookem pointed out, not everyone lives in the Northeast, and 10 oz. cotton might be more than heavy enough for GA.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> Speaking from previous professional experience, this is probably due to the back-end programming and for the webmaster's convenience. As they enter new product in the data base, there's probably a check box for "Imported" goods, so that the programmer doesn't have to scroll through a long list of countries. It's more about speed and convenience than trying to hide anything from the consumer.


Especially when the same item is sourced from multiple suppliers in different countries.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> ...the silk knit ties are now woven in Italy and handsewn in the USA...


I just wanted to address this comment I made earlier in the thread. In the catalog, it clearly states that the fabric for the silk knit ties is woven in Italy and the ties are handsewn in the USA. However, on the website it says Made in Italy. I asked Customer Service and they said the ties are Made in Italy and it's a copy error in the catalog. It reads pretty deliberately in the catalog and doesn't seem like an oversight. I guess someone got a little overzealous with the Made in USA branding.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I ordered a sweatshirt from the catalog that offered 25% off and free shipping. I like a sweatshirt to have the little "Vee" sewn on the front in the middle, banded cuffs, and above all else it must be heavyweight.

The sweatshirt arrived and as has been mentioned it's *very* lightweight jersey fabric. I sent it back.

You know what I think the real issue is here? I can't prove my assertion and I know I may be flamed for saying this but I believe the larger issue here is women buyers for Land's End! If they're not women they are men who are out of touch with what men want.

This sweatshirt could have been a hit if it was made from 18-20oz. cotton.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know the details of LE's business, but I would assume that the company has eliminated their US manufacturing workforce, so these made in USA items are likely outsourced and certainly ephemeral. I'd wager that this helps explain the high prices. When Lands End announces that they are hiring more US workers and building more US factories, I'll take notice. Until then, I'll pass on the deluxe sweats.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

For those saying $60 for a pair of sweat pants is too much, check out this pair of sweats for $2000:

https://usa.hermes.com/man/ready-to...2464.html?generic_color_1=BLACK&size_sized=LA


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> I don't know the details of LE's business, but I would assume that the company has eliminated their US manufacturing workforce, so these made in USA items are likely outsourced and certainly ephemeral. I'd wager that this helps explain the high prices. When Lands End announces that they are hiring more US workers and building more US factories, I'll take notice. Until then, I'll pass on the deluxe sweats.


Bandit, Lands' End is a clothing retailer. They don't manufacture anything. These new sweats are supplied by a manufacturer in California. It may be ephemeral, as you said, because they seem to be putting a lot of effort into the marketing and may not get a decent enough return. However, they have been selling other Made in USA items for a long time (Allen Edmonds shoes, for example) with very little fanfare and that doesn't look like it's changing any time soon.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

AncientMadder said:


> For those saying $60 for a pair of sweat pants is too much, check out this pair of sweats for $2000:
> 
> https://usa.hermes.com/man/ready-to...2464.html?generic_color_1=BLACK&size_sized=LA


OMG!!! 

Do people actually jog in cashmere/sable?!? Insane.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Nice "Made in America" sweatshirt. I think I'll wait until it's priced like it was "Made in China."


Ask LE who their American supplier is. Then you can buy direct for 40% less!! 

If they refuse, post here about how we can join your boycott!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's down to $45 with the current Friends and Family promo.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

If someone else actually pulls the trigger on a sweatshirt I'll be interested to read about their feelings on the weight of the fabirc,....

Mine was so lightweight that I would hesitate to call it a sweatshirt, almost more of a heavyweight long sleeve T-Shirt.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> If someone else actually pulls the trigger on a sweatshirt I'll be interested to read about their feelings on the weight of the fabirc,....
> 
> Mine was so lightweight that I would hesitate to call it a sweatshirt, almost more of a heavyweight long sleeve T-Shirt.


Not far off; a Gildan or FOTL Lofteez t-shirt is made from a 6.1 ounce jersey knit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

sbdivemaster said:


> Speaking from previous professional experience, this is probably due to the back-end programming and for the webmaster's convenience. As they enter new product in the data base, there's probably a check box for "Imported" goods, so that the programmer doesn't have to scroll through a long list of countries. It's more about speed and convenience than trying to hide anything from the consumer.


Good point.



hardline_42 said:


> Especially when the same item is sourced from multiple suppliers in different countries.


I don't know about that. Suppliers may change every so often but I've never known LE to make the same item from multiple countries and suppliers within the same season.



127.72 MHz said:


> I ordered a sweatshirt from the catalog that offered 25% off and free shipping. I like a sweatshirt to have the little "Vee" sewn on the front in the middle, banded cuffs, and above all else it must be heavyweight.
> 
> The sweatshirt arrived and as has been mentioned it's *very* lightweight jersey fabric. I sent it back.
> 
> ...


It may not be entirely misogynistic to say that. Neither my mother, girlfriend, or female friends fully understand what I want in clothes, nor do I with their preferences. It's pretty much down to, "You look nice today," when any of us wears something the other likes. :thumbs-up:

But yes, I'll save my $45 and buy one from Kellsport instead if I ever have the need for a USA-made sweatshirt. Sure, it won't have the little V-stitching, but I can live with that.

Again, here's hoping LE finds a USA manufacturer of khakis and shirts _and_ they have substantial enough fabric. I'd vote with my wallet on those.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Bandit, Lands' End is a clothing retailer. They don't manufacture anything. These new sweats are supplied by a manufacturer in California. It may be ephemeral, as you said, because they seem to be putting a lot of effort into the marketing and may not get a decent enough return. However, they have been selling other Made in USA items for a long time (Allen Edmonds shoes, for example) with very little fanfare and that doesn't look like it's changing any time soon.


Are you sure its not from Columbia Knits from Oregon? https://www.usa-wear.com/factorystore.html#crew They seem to have manufactured for Lands End in the past. I have some light-weight sweatshirts from Columbia Knits; 10oz sounds about right. Anyway, they are good for running when temp. is in 40's which I guess is not unheard of in Oregon.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

In general, are we asking too much of Lands End?

They're a nice low-end retailer, they fill a need. 
But we have a laundry list of expectations and gripes for every product: American-made, slim, must-iron, unlined, tapered, larger cuffs, sack-cut, natural shouldered, not too expensive, (and can I use my 40% off coupon?).

When I've bought from Lands End in the past, I've always done it under the assumption that it wouldn't be a perfect solution. 
That the non-ideal garment was a compromise I accepted for the low price.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll stick up for expensive sweatshirts as well.
I see no problem with putting the same thought and quality considerations into purchases of casual clothing as we do for nice things. Even if it's just a pair of khakis that's too frayed for daily wear.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> When I've bought from Lands End in the past, I've always done it under the assumption that it wouldn't be a perfect solution.
> That the non-ideal garment was a compromise I accepted for the low price.


They are now, and always have been, a retailer of entry-level quality traditional American clothing. While many of us whine about a decline in quality, I think they have maintained a balance that allows then to exist despite changes in the industry and economy. At least that's what I like to _say_.

_That_, and that 40% off will happen again!.....it _will_ happen again.......it will........... :icon_pale:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> Are you sure its not from Columbia Knits from Oregon? https://www.usa-wear.com/factorystore.html#crew They seem to have manufactured for Lands End in the past. I have some light-weight sweatshirts from Columbia Knits; 10oz sounds about right. Anyway, they are good for running when temp. is in 40's which I guess is not unheard of in Oregon.


I'm familiar with Columbiaknit, but LE's pr material says it's a manufacturer in California. Customer Service was unwilling (or unable) to give me the name of the manufacturer.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes folks on this forum crack me up. Everyone's been moaning about how LE used to be a good source for decently priced good quality staples, much of it made in America. So, now LE offers a decently priced (I'll get to that) staple, presumably good quality, made in America. And everyone complains that it's neither a) the greatest sweatshirt EVER, b) the cheapest, nor c) some niche item that only hard core trads care about, like OCBDs that are just right. Or 3/2 sack blazers. This reminds me a lot of all the grief everyone's been giving Scott Anderson.

Yes, decently priced. $60 isn't crazy, but before anyone objects to that statement, let's remember that none of us pays MSRP for LE, so you know the real price is more like $42. Is that so crazy a price?

Of course, one can object and say, "Why should I buy that when I can buy a better sweatshirt for the money from an obscure company no one's heard of with a god awful website that inspires no confidence whatsoever?" Or, "why should I pay for that when I can spend a fraction of that amount for some Chinese-made item I find at Target or stacked in a heap at Costco." To the first, I'd say that LE knows that it need not worry about the obscure websites. For the second, I'd say that LE neither can nor should compete with the lowest-end stuff. Some people only buy the cheapest things they can find and don't give a damn about quality--but there are a lot of people who want even their basic staples to be "decent." A chunk of them might even care about stuff being made in the USA.

Will I buy one of these sweatshirts? I don't know. I don't wear sweatshirts much. Although if I wanted one I think I'd buy theirs. I miss that old Champion I wore in college in the 1980s, and this reminds me a bit of it. I certainly wouldn't buy the shorts, but that's because I can't fathom wearing such a thing for anything besides sleeping in. But I have a hunch that LE and Sears know a thing or two about what markets exist or not. If a lot of people buy shorts like that, Sears would know.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I miss that old Champion I wore in college in the 1980s, and this reminds me a bit of it.


I still have a few of those Champions in my clothes dresser. I'm guessing you'd need to sew 2 of the 10 oz LE sweatshirts together to equal one Champion. 

Andy B.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Two comments: First, does anyone else see quality crewneck sweatshirts worn with OCBD's and khakis as a substitute for shetland sweaters? It is often done around the university towns where I have spent most of my life.

Second: I wear sweats for my daily karate workout unless students are present because the cheap, durable karage gi's we used to love are now expensive and fragile. Also, it seems silly to me to put on a rank belt when I am alone. I may buy one of the LE sweat shirts to test the "durable" quality in an activity whose affect on garments I know well.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

godan said:


> Two comments: First, does anyone else see quality crewneck sweatshirts worn with OCBD's and khakis as a substitute for shetland sweaters? It is often done around the university towns where I have spent most of my life.
> 
> Second: I wear sweats for my daily karate workout unless students are present because the cheap, durable karage gi's we used to love are now expensive and fragile. Also, it seems silly to me to put on a rank belt when I am alone. I may buy one of the LE sweat shirts to test the "durable" quality in an activity whose affect on garments I know well.


I meant "effect" of course, but noticed it too late for routine editing.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

godan said:


> Two comments: First, does anyone else see quality crewneck sweatshirts worn with OCBD's and khakis as a substitute for shetland sweaters? It is often done around the university towns where I have spent most of my life.


I do this often with a heather gray crew neck sweatshirt from J Crew. I'm tempted to get the Durable Goods version to have a rotation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tocqueville: Sorry if the comments offended you here, but I have no dog in this fight for the record. I almost never wear sweats.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Jovan said:


> tocqueville: Sorry if the comments offended you here, but I have no dog in this fight for the record. I almost never wear sweats.


I am most definitely not offended by any of the comments here.

I, too, almost never wear sweats, although I think they're useful enough to have in one or two in one's wardrobe.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

andy b. said:


> I still have a few of those Champions in my clothes dresser. I'm guessing you'd need to sew 2 of the 10 oz LE sweatshirts together to equal one Champion.
> 
> Andy B.


Are the LE's that light compared to the old Champions? I hadn't realized.

Whatever happened to Champion, anyway? In the 80s those sweatshirts were de rigeur in high school and college. I wore mine until they frayed, and then bought another. I still have one of my college ones around somewhere, unless my wife finally managed to sneak it out into the garbage. I've been holding on to it as a relic of my youth.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Are the LE's that light compared to the old Champions? I hadn't realized.
> 
> Whatever happened to Champion, anyway? In the 80s those sweatshirts were de rigeur in high school and college. I wore mine until they frayed, and then bought another. I still have one of my college ones around somewhere, unless my wife finally managed to sneak it out into the garbage. I've been holding on to it as a relic of my youth.


Champion is still around. You can get their for decent prices all over the web. They're only slightly heavier than the LE version (12 oz.) but they're 82/18 cotton/poly as opposed to the 100% cotton of the LE (in the solids, at least). I've also got a bunch of old college sweatshirts and hoodies from Champion but my wife has actually stolen them from me to wear herself.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Jovan said:


> tocqueville: Sorry if the comments offended you here, but I have no dog in this fight for the record. I almost never wear sweats.


It's your right to apologize if you feel it's owed to someone but one of the main reasons this web site is so popular is that it provides the feel exchange of information and ideas from men who care more about their clothing than the average fellow. You weren't rude, you have an opinion and the right to express it in reasoned debate. I don't know whats at work here but I suspect that we've really adopted cliques. After all you coundn't contradict a fellow moderator! :icon_scratch:Reminds me of the song, "I'm in with the in crowd."


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

tocqueville said:


> Are the LE's that light compared to the old Champions? I hadn't realized.
> 
> Whatever happened to Champion, anyway? In the 80s those sweatshirts were de rigeur in high school and college. I wore mine until they frayed, and then bought another. I still have one of my college ones around somewhere, unless my wife finally managed to sneak it out into the garbage. I've been holding on to it as a relic of my youth.


I wear sweatshirts often. When they get too old for even casual wear they become relegated to working on the lawn and eventually they're used as rags. Yes the Land's End sweatshirt is so lightweight that I believe it should be called a heavyweight T-shirt. The three or four Champions I currently own are not 100% cotton but they have enough weight/body to them that they can be thought of as a sweatshirt.

I too still have some 1980s vintage Champions in the basement that get used for going to the dump and the like,....:biggrin2:


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

frosejr said:


> I guess this is exhibit A of the problem that vendors have doing Made-In-USA. We say we want the stuff, but when it's offered, we complain about the prices.
> 
> Full disclosure: I fit in this category too, I'm not just calling out others. I too want Made-In-USA, but I won't be buying anything from the new LE book - too expensive.


I'd gladly buy quality made-in-America goods, but sweatshirts are pathetic, as others have said.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got one. It is certainly flimsier than the LL Bean sweatshirts I have about destroyed, but that doesn't necessarily mean I couldn't use it as a layer during the early part of fishing season.

Main problem is it's too big (I got a large). Way too big, and at $60 I'm not going to experiment with washing it to shrink.

It's going back.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I seriously hope whether they offer US-made jackets or shirts in future is not dependent on this "experiment".


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I seriously hope whether they offer US-made jackets or shirts in future is not dependent on this "experiment".


Customer Service says the product development team has plans to expand the line, but no specific items have been released yet. I took the opportunity to put in a formal request for a Made in USA Hyde Park and chinos, and added that "scores of clothing enthusiasts on internet forums" would buy one in every color if offered.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not really sure I understand all the clamoring for US-made shirts at LE.

Current-model HPs are $50, compared to BB OCBDs at $80. If LE were to introduce an American-made OCBD, it would have to be priced below BB's offering ($80) and above the HP offering--probably $70, at a best case scenario. You can also think like an investment banker and use a multiples analysis--the non-USA sweatshirt is 2/3 the price of the USA sweatshirt. If that's the case, the USA OCBD will be priced at $75. But, for the sake of argument, we'll say $70.

Since a lot of us rely heavily on the coupon cycle at LE, we can look at those prices: After 25% off, you have a $52 LE OCBD. If you hold out for a 40% off code, your cost is $42 per shirt. It felt like half the forum bought 4 OCBDs from BB this Christmas for $152.64, or $38 each.

I don't mean to rain on the "made in USA" parade, but I don't think trad forumers (let alone non-enthusiasts) would be super excited about LE entering this market. IMO, they'd have to make a really special shirt to make me change my buying habits (buying from BB once every few winters). I'll probably buy one--you can never have too many blue OCBD's--but I wonder how much of a response they'll see from the market on that one.

Pants, on the other hand, are a different story. I bet they could do pretty well with a decent pair of khakis and maybe a pair of mid-gray flannels.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

nerdykarim said:


> Pants, on the other hand, are a different story. I bet they could do pretty well with a decent pair of khakis and maybe a pair of mid-gray flannels.


I can see it now...

"Stop dressing like a girl. Real hi-rise comfort pants for Men made in USA!!"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They improved their Tailored Fit a lot for what it's worth. Same rise as the Traditional Fit, but just a little trimmer in the legs.


----------



## BBQ King (Nov 4, 2011)

nerdykarim said:


> I think it's fair to say that I'm not a trad purist (or that I have quite a few non-trad guilty pleasures), but when raking the leaves on a cool fall evening or playing football after thanksgiving dinner, I think a nice heather gray sweatshirt looks really great with a pair of broken-in khakis, a frayed blue OCBD, and some Purcells or blucher mocs.


I must say this sounds like a nice look, but even football with my 7 year old son has a level of rigor that is inconsistent with the above mentioned outfit.

TO be clear, my last name is not Singletary either


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

nerdykarim said:


> I'm not really sure I understand all the clamoring for US-made shirts at LE.
> 
> Current-model HPs are $50, compared to BB OCBDs at $80. If LE were to introduce an American-made OCBD, it would have to be priced below BB's offering ($80) and above the HP offering--probably $70, at a best case scenario. You can also think like an investment banker and use a multiples analysis--the non-USA sweatshirt is 2/3 the price of the USA sweatshirt. If that's the case, the USA OCBD will be priced at $75. But, for the sake of argument, we'll say $70.
> 
> ...


I'd be excited if LE offered an OCBD with soft, unfused collar and cuffs, like an old BB. Not even BB does that.

I'd be doubly excited because LE Tailored fit me better than any BB. Otherwise there's no comparison. BB is a nicer shirt. This year, $50 is a new level of MSRP BS for LE. I've never paid more than $35, and never will. But in a pinch I might pay $80 for BB, which I'd ultimately rather have than a HP at any price.

Made in USA or not. There's value in that for many, but for me the shirt itself has to provide it.

Getting back to sweats, I'd never wear a sweatshirt over an OCBD, or any shirt. Wool or fleece is more comfortable for that. I don't like cotton sweaters either.

I like heavy cotton to throw on in the morning, before getting dressed with a 'real" shirt. But I prefer rugby shirts, and there are great made-in-USA ones.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm familiar with Columbiaknit, but LE's pr material says it's a manufacturer in California. Customer Service was unwilling (or unable) to give me the name of the manufacturer.


I suppose that makes sense. A sweatshop type apparel industry has survived in LA, supplying American Apparel for example. If Asian labor costs, shipping costs, or exchange rate changes started making domestic production more attractive, that would probably be the cheapest place to ramp up production.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I was surprised to see the whole Durable Goods line at my local Sears, which carries just a small selection of Lands' End products. For those who may pick up some of this stuff when it hits clearance (I can't believe anyone at Sears will buy "premium" sweatpants, so I foresee these reaching final clearance), here are some pictures of the sweatshirt.

I'm about 6'3" and wear a 42 L. This is how the large fit me:










Way too long. I'm not sure what they were thinking with the fit. Here's the medium:










It wasn't as tight as it looks in the picture and fit me pretty well. It did fit trim though.

As for the weight of the cotton, it wasn't as light as I had come to believe based on comments here. Definitely lighter weight, but fine for a sweatshirt.

I also took pictures of the t-shirt, but the fit was so poor, I won't even post them. Even with medium, the sleeves fell almost to my elbows and belled out unflatteringly.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

AncientMadder said:


> I was surprised to see the whole Durable Goods line at my local Sears, which carries just a small selection of Lands' End products. For those who may pick up some of this stuff when it hits clearance (I can't believe anyone at Sears will buy "premium" sweatpants, so I foresee these reaching final clearance), here are some pictures of the sweatshirt.
> 
> I'm about 6'3" and wear a 42 L. This is how the large fit me:
> 
> ...


I saw the clothing in question at the Lands' End boutique in the Sears store at Twelve Oaks Mall in metropolitan Detroit. The display was rather misleading, as it had made in America signs all over it and also featured several other clothing offerings that were not made in America.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AncientMadder said:


> I was surprised to see the whole Durable Goods line at my local Sears, which carries just a small selection of Lands' End products. For those who may pick up some of this stuff when it hits clearance (I can't believe anyone at Sears will buy "premium" sweatpants, so I foresee these reaching final clearance), here are some pictures of the sweatshirt.
> 
> I'm about 6'3" and wear a 42 L. This is how the large fit me:


I'm 5' 9" and wear a 42R usually. Imagine what the large sweatshirt looked like on me. More of a tunic.

I sent it back. No point in fiddling with it. My sweatshirts from LL Bean do the job nicely, in fact I'm going to get another one because the level of fish yick and cigar burns on the current one has devolved past the merely sloppy into the disgusting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It may shrink a bit with some washing.


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

Quick review from my end. Just received sweat pants (L), sweat shirt (XL) and t shirt (XL). I'm 5'10", 215# (powerlifter build -- yes I have a belly but I'm not a jelly donut either)

... the sweat shirt and sweat pants fit GREAT (for exercising -- not too tight, not too loose)

... but I was swimming in the t shirt! Gonna re-order in size Large.

Initial thought on quality -- VERY happy with it. The fabric feels thick and quality to me, much better than your standard Champion or Nike tee's and sweats. I don't mind the price either... you can't have it both ways and get an American made, high quality product at a sweat shop price. 

It's fine if others think the idea is silly, but i am happy to buy USA-made clothes and I'm voting with my wallet. Further, for the record I'm thankful they did tee's and sweat's for their made in america line... I understand folks here want OCBD's and the like, but actually I spend a few hours a day in my exercise clothes and frankly I wanted to upgrade that side of my wardrobe a bit, just to look like less of a slob while I putz around the house / train / exercise and do chores... and there are little to zero options, for made in america, quality 'workout' clothing that isn't made of ridiculous synthetic materials.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

bellemastiff said:


> I understand folks here want OCBD's and the like, but actually I spend a few hours a day in my exercise clothes and frankly I wanted to upgrade that side of my wardrobe a bit, just to look like less of a slob while I putz around the house / train / exercise and do chores... and there are little to zero options, for made in america, quality 'workout' clothing that isn't made of ridiculous synthetic materials.


Thanks for making this point. I don't know about everyone else, but exercise is a part of my daily routine and being comfortable in my clothes while exerting myself for an hour or two is just as important as being comfortable in my clothes while sitting in an office chair in front of a computer all day. The LE stuff might not work for everyone for reasons already discussed, but there is definite merit to the idea of quality, traditional clothing for physical activity that doesn't involve a racquet, a set of clubs or an egg-shaped ball.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

After seeing the photos and reading the comments from folks who purchased these sweatshirts, it sounds as though they are of a higher quality than I expected. I usually take a long in sweatshirts, and if these do fit long, it would certainly interest me. I will have to check them out at the local Sears store and watch for sales.

Andy B.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Every time this thread is bumped, I half-hope it's due to some new selection that _doesn't_ consist of sweats.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Every time this thread is bumped, I half-hope it's due to some new selection that _doesn't_ consist of sweats.


OK, how about polo shirts? $35 during the sale that's going on now. The sleeves look long for my taste, but I'd like to try one of these.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm curious how the fit is on them.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a jersey knit and has a pocket (to some tastes, but not mine).

I suppose it's an improvement, but call me when they have mesh ones.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Taken Aback said:


> It's a jersey knit and has a pocket (to some tastes, but not mine).
> 
> I suppose it's an improvement, but call me when they have mesh ones.


I'm right there w/ ya.

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Piffle. I'll consider buying one. It may encourage them to develop a mesh one if this is successful!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Thanks for making this point. I don't know about everyone else, but exercise is a part of my daily routine and being comfortable in my clothes while exerting myself for an hour or two is just as important as being comfortable in my clothes while sitting in an office chair in front of a computer all day. The LE stuff might not work for everyone for reasons already discussed, but there is definite merit to the idea of quality, traditional clothing for physical activity that doesn't involve a racquet, a set of clubs or an egg-shaped ball.


I'm an overly avid exerciser, and maybe my view is clouded by Texas weather, but if there's one place to abandon tradwear all together, it's in the exercise realm. Nike dryfit and the like are so, so much better than basic cotton t's and cotton sweats.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm an overly avid exerciser, and maybe my view is clouded by Texas weather, but if there's one place to abandon tradwear all together, it's in the exercise realm. Nike dryfit and the like are so, so much better than basic cotton t's and cotton sweats.


Completely agree. I wear nothing but Nike Dri-Fit for my workouts and would never return to cotton t's or shorts.

I do like the look of the gray sweatshirt just as a basic item to wear with khakis and OCBDs or polos and may have to go to Sear's and check it out. However, being that I am also 6'3" and wear a 42L, I'm curious to see how long the sleeves are on the Medium, since from the pictures above, the Large is clearly too long in the body.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm an overly avid exerciser, and maybe my view is clouded by Texas weather, but if there's one place to abandon tradwear all together, it's in the exercise realm. Nike dryfit and the like are so, so much better than basic cotton t's and cotton sweats.


Absolutely correct. As we always teach beginners in mountaineering classes, "Cotton is the enemy." The rapid development of artificial fiber clothing beginning with basic nylon and continuing to whatever wicking miracles are the most recent makes exercise much more pleasant and extreme outdoor activities more comfortable and safer.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Piffle. I'll consider buying one. It may encourage them to develop a mesh one if this is successful!


Jovan, I would never _wear_ it; be it made in the US or not.

A jersey knit, essentially t-shirt gauge fabric, has a very limited use. It hangs badly on it's own, and even more so with a superfluous pocket that, if used, would pull the shirt down even further. Perhaps a jersey polo would be desirable to some during those blistering days when mesh is too insulating, but I'd go with linen or madras in that situation.

The pocket isn't much better on a mesh shirt. The sag or bulge may not be as extreme when it's used, but it's enough to make certain you don't use it, and thus it's pointless.

Pocket versions of polos are always the last to go in LE clearance, so I'm doubly dumbfounded why they chose them for domestic production.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Mar 27, 2011)

I ordered two of the made-in-America polo shirts, and received them today. I bought one in navy and one in white. My initial impression is that they're excellent.

Quality is high, and fit seems identical to the polos that come from Imported. I got a kick out of the "Dodgeville, WI" tag, since Dodgeville is just down the road from me. Yes, it's deliberately anachronistic, but in a charming way. There's a small "Made in the USA" tag on the shirt tail. That, along with the stripes inside the collar, add a little bit of flair to the shirt. Just a little bit of flair, which most manufacturers try to do with a logo on the chest. This is less tacky and more fun.

I can see these becoming my go-to polo shirts, especially if they're enough of a success that they stick around and expand the line with more colors and styles. Like some others have mentioned, I'm not a fan of the breast pocket, but it's not a deal breaker. I can take it or leave it. 

The big benefit to me is that it fills in a conspicuous gap in the "casual trad" canon. I know where to get American-made versions of most of the standards: khakis, oxford shirts, shoes, belts, etc. But until now I've had no luck with polo shirts.

That a reputable merchant with a solid history (despite recent shenanigans) is coming out with a well-made American version of a classic is awesome. Even better: rather than marketing these shirts under the pretense of being luxury goods (come on, they're polos), Lands' End is selling them to those of us who want to buy quality American goods at a fair and sustainable (as opposed to rock-bottom) price. I am a happy camper.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's the latest "Made in USA" item to appear on their site, hmm...


Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I mentioned that and the seed pods in another thread. I felt sure it had an Arbor day tie-in.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

vwguy said:


> Here's the latest "Made in USA" item to appear on their site, hmm...
> 
> Brian


I'm surprised there isn't any mention of shipping restrictions. I'm pretty sure those are illegal in NJ and probably a handful of other nanny states.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't any mention of shipping restrictions. I'm pretty sure those are illegal in NJ and probably a handful of other nanny states.


Land's End is really becoming a let down.

I took a look, and yes, slingshots are illegal in NJ. And, I thought Kalifornia was bad... yikes!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm surprised it's still up, assuming it _was_ a tie-in.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Guys, it's just a slingshot and these are the good old United States of America, where every man-child is born with the unalienable right to become a cowboy...with New Jersey and "Kalifornia" being possible exceptions to the rule. Although, Illinois is not far behind. Why it was just two weekends back that I was going over the basics of field stripping an AK-47 with my grandsons. It always helps to be familiar with the tools of one's enemies, "don't ya know?"  Now how about those clothes(!)?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Taken Aback said:


> I mentioned that and the seed pods in another thread. I felt sure it had an Arbor day tie-in.


Those two really had me scratching my head. My grandpa made me a sling shot just like that when I was a young'un, $30 a pop, yeesh!

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

What's going on over there?


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice bike. And it sounds like the coupons work on it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Looks good indeed, but alas, Schwinn bicycles are but one more example of products that once were, but no longer made in the USA! Sad, very sad!!!!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't touch that bike with a ten foot pole. Schwinn bikes are all made overseas these days and a welded aluminum frame pales in comparison to a good old-fashioned lugged steel frame. If you want a new bike that fits into the "Durable Goods" category, you want a Worksman Cycles bike. Heavy-duty lugged frames, classic looks, endless options and made in Ozone Park, NY for a lot less than LE's offering.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone notice the made-in-USA jeans in the latest Lands' End Canvas catalog? 98 bucks. I can't think of anyone else selling US-made jeans in that price range.

https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/mens...en-_-new-arrivals-_-pants-shorts&origin=index


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

AncientMadder said:


> I can't think of anyone else selling US-made jeans in that price range.


You mean as in ridiculously high? Me either. I would much rather pay about half that for made-in-USA jeans:

https://www.allamericanclothing.com/made-in-usa/jeans.html


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

frosejr said:


> You mean as in ridiculously high? Me either. I would much rather pay about half that for made-in-USA jeans:
> 
> https://www.allamericanclothing.com/made-in-usa/jeans.html


The site is seriously interesting. Have you had any experience with their products?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

godan said:


> The site is seriously interesting. Have you had any experience with their products?


I'd like to hear a report on their products as well. If only they made all cotton khakis in that price range.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AncientMadder said:


> Anyone notice the made-in-USA jeans in the latest Lands' End Canvas catalog? 98 bucks. I can't think of anyone else selling US-made jeans in that price range.
> 
> https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/mens...en-_-new-arrivals-_-pants-shorts&origin=index


Oh jeez. I would like them but they must have, at most, a rise of ten inches. I'm not fond of having to pull up my britches every minute of the day.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Oh jeez. I would like them but they must have, at most, a rise of ten inches. I'm not fond of having to pull up my britches every minute of the day.


My thoughts as well. Why is it so hard to find decent-looking jeans with an adequate rise? What alternatives to 501s are there?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My belt buckle and belly button are freinds.

They do not like to be apart!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> My thoughts as well. Why is it so hard to find decent-looking jeans with an adequate rise? What alternatives to 501s are there?


The best alternative to the 501 STF is the Wrangler 0013MWZ. It's cheap, sanforized so you don't have to wear them in your bath tub, and has miles of rise, IMO.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Another addition to the Durable Goods line: made in USA jeans.

straight fit:


traditional fit:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Sheesh, for $94 I'll order some Stan Ray khakis and jeans just to review here for the Trad Lab, considering Stan Ray's jeans are $30 and made in USA.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Are the jeans made in the USA, or is it only that the denim is woven here? I can't tell from the description . . .


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I've purchased the Lands End Made in USA sweatshirt and can heartily recommend it. It's solid stuff and sized well. Got it for $40 on sale.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> Sheesh, for $94 I'll order some Stan Ray khakis and jeans just to review here for the Trad Lab, considering Stan Ray's jeans are $30 and made in USA.


May need to try a pair of those jeans.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm wearing a new pair of Lands End Canvas made in the USA jeans. A big thumbs up. Well made. Substantial denim. A touch more tailored than 501s, but still ok for us adults to wear. The rise is ok. I didn't go for the straight-up LE jeans because I wanted a darker wash, which the LE Canvas offers.

Here's a link (I picked it up during a 40% sale): https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/mens-628-straight-fit-jean-151-rinsed-wash~242042_-1.html


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Sheesh, for $94 I'll order some Stan Ray khakis and jeans just to review here for the Trad Lab, considering Stan Ray's jeans are $30 and made in USA.


I ordered a pair of Stan Ray Military Style Chinos this afternoon. I will give an evaluation once they arrive.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome. Then I can figure out whether or not to order Earl's Jeans. Where did you get it from?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I wouldn't touch that bike with a ten foot pole. Schwinn bikes are all made overseas these days and a welded aluminum frame pales in comparison to a good old-fashioned lugged steel frame. If you want a new bike that fits into the "Durable Goods" category, you want a Worksman Cycles bike. Heavy-duty lugged frames, classic looks, endless options and made in Ozone Park, NY for a lot less than LE's offering.


Thanks for the link. The model that I like has this note attached to the description: "Note; Atlantic Coast Cruisers including the Dura-bike are Imported bicycles."


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> What's going on over there?


It would be a very attractive bicycle if they would just get rid of the bamboo fenders and handles.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

blue suede shoes said:


> Thanks for the link. The model that I like has this note attached to the description: "Note; Atlantic Coast Cruisers including the Dura-bike are Imported bicycles."


Haha. It figures the single imported product on the entire site is the one that catches your eye. The drop in price should have been the first sign.


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

AlanC said:


> Is it bad that I was tempted by the LE sweatshirt?


Nope. Not at all. $60 isn't really too far off the mark for a high-quality, all-cotton sweatshirt if you are comparing it to Champion. And since LE periodically has 30% off (or more) sales plus free shipping, you shouldn't feel about buying the sweatshirt at the right time.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

dr.turducken said:


> Nope. Not at all. $60 isn't really too far off the mark for a high-quality, all-cotton sweatshirt if you are comparing it to Champion. And since LE periodically has 30% off (or more) sales plus free shipping, you shouldn't feel about buying the sweatshirt at the right time.


For USA made you could also get a Camber sweatshirt.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Mar 27, 2011)

dr.turducken said:


> Nope. Not at all. $60 isn't really too far off the mark for a high-quality, all-cotton sweatshirt if you are comparing it to Champion. And since LE periodically has 30% off (or more) sales plus free shipping, you shouldn't feel about buying the sweatshirt at the right time.


Exactly. The prices are quite reasonable if you consider that 25% off is the actual retail price. And things sometimes go on sale for 30-40% off. It's a silly business model, but it's the one that we seem to be stuck with.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Awesome. Then I can figure out whether or not to order Earl's Jeans. Where did you get it from?


https://www.allseasonsuniforms.com/ea01a.htm


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I wouldn't touch that bike with a ten foot pole. Schwinn bikes are all made overseas these days and a welded aluminum frame pales in comparison to a good old-fashioned lugged steel frame. If you want a new bike that fits into the "Durable Goods" category, you want a Worksman Cycles bike. Heavy-duty lugged frames, classic looks, endless options and made in Ozone Park, NY for a lot less than LE's offering.


In the "Irony" department:

A couple years ago I was in the market (well, I was hoping to be in the market) for a rather specialized bike--Rohloff rear hub, disc brakes, touring/adventure touring configuration, S&S couplers etc.

Basically to get what I want meant either ordering a Thorn from England, or having one custom built.

This lead me to Gunnar Bikes, which is, I guess, a "value brand" for Waterford.

During the email exchange with Waterford/Gunnar noticed that I was talking to a Richard Schwinn.

So, while you cannot buy a made in America Schwinn branded bicycle any more, you CAN buy a bike made by a Schwinn in America.

www.gunnarbikes.com
www.waterfordbikes.com

Ultimately I did not wind up having the bike built. I wanted to, but no matter what order I added up the frame and components in it came to over 5k. That's a lot for a bicycle, so I decided to wait until I had a job. Unfortunately the job was in Central Australia. Maybe when I get back CONUS and find another job


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

jph712 said:


> https://www.allseasonsuniforms.com/ea01a.htm


Minor bump to see if you ever got those pants. Ordering some jeans and khakis from Stan Ray tonight.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Pink and Green said:


> Minor bump to see if you ever got those pants. Ordering some jeans and khakis from Stan Ray tonight.


I'm curious to see your reviews on those.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

My Trad thriftiness is biting me in the butt. $17 for shipping via UPS. Having to wear myself down to actually order them now. Ludicrous pricing for shipping, but All Seasons is cheaper than anyone else on product cost...


----------



## OJAW (Dec 25, 2011)

^ $17 is expensive?
Try living in Canada, we dream of sub $20 shipping fees.
As to the LE sweatshirt, I haven't handled it but from the pics it seems that for a style like that, made in the USA, $60 is cheap; the other ones that were linked to are balloons with sleeves, not complimentary to anyone's physique. Well, maybe for Hans and Franz. 
That Schwinn is totally anti - from the inscrutable two-tone paint and fenders that won't work as well as compound curved ones, to the badly specced rack and pointless white tires (should be cream if you're going retro). 

All in all, I'm a pretty positive guy, but I'm sure you all picked up on that already.

Oh, and Hi


----------

